# Everyone else is becoming pregnant again!!



## nessie32 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello, I have just found this site and been writing on the 2ww, as I am currently waiting to test on 1st March. This is my 3rd ISCI!! I am lucky to have had success on the 2nd one, and have a DS of 14 months.

I am feeling so negative at the moment just waiting and this week, all I keep hearing is that all my friends are pregnant for the 2nd time, and people asking when I am going to have another. Its hard as I haven't told friends as no one really would understand, as you don't unless you are in this situation. Inside I hate hearing about all these fortunate people.

Am finding it hard to deal with esp if I have a negative result. I know I am lucky to have one child and I don't want to sound selfish but am desperate for another.

Does anyone understand??


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Sorry its a quick post, got a poorly daugher at the mo  

Keeping everything crossed for a BFP on 1st March for you  
Good luck  

Luv
Gailx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

YES!

I have had 3 failed tx to try for a sibling for my son. In that time all of my NCt group have had, or are pg with No2. It is not selfish to want another baby, most people take it for granted after all. What I find most difficult is that you are forced to socialise with people who have children, and for whom falling pg is the easy part, once you already have one child. I am still learning coping mechanisms to deal with these situations, but i don't think there is an easy answer...

Wishing you luck for a BFP, and bags of support from people who truly understand if its a BFN...

Hun xx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi nessie

as Hun as already said, we all have similar feelings, I agonised over going for more txt for no2 feeling that I was selfish and that I should just feel grateful to have ds and leave it at that, but if you can get pg naturally you don't have any thoughts like that, you just go for it. In the tots group that I take my ds to there are now 4 woman expecting and none of them worried about trying for another or whethere it was selfish etc Annoyingly they all seem to be super fertile and all got pg after about 2mths of trying   I myself am hoping to start txt for no2 in April
Loads of luck for testing on the 1st March   
Please let us know your result
LOL
Kate


----------



## nessie32 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Hun, Gail and Kate

Thanks for your messages, it is so frustrating how that time comes when people automatically think number 2 should be thought about as soon as 1st baby reaches 1 year old. I am now just waiting for all my friends as you say at the baby groups to announce number 2 eventually. It is so hard.

I will def let you know how I get on come 1st March, am very nervous and afraid but only time will tell and what will be will be.

Thanks for your kind words.
xx


----------



## bluesky510 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Nessie - I just wanted to say that I do understand ! You are not selfish - as the other girls have said - other fertile couples just take it for granted - it's so frustrating. My little boy is one and the ache for another baby is becoming very pronounced - I am fed up with people asking when we are going to have another - and other girls in my NCT group are announcing their pregnancies - which makes it all very difficult. I find it very hard going to toddler groups - sometimes it's stifling and the worst thing is that I end up resenting DH as we are solely mf - and can't help thinking how easy it would be for me if I was with someone else - and then I think I am being crazily selfish !

I think the thing that you have to bear in mind is that you have had your lovely son through ICSI and there is no reason for it not to work again - that's what I keep telling myself. Good luck and lots of prayers that you will have a successful cycle.

Kitty xx


----------



## nessie32 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi all, well what a weird couple of days I have had. I tested 1st March and had a negative. I was so distraught. Throughout the day something kept telling me to do it again so I did. This time I used a digital pregnancy test and it said 'pregnant'. I couldnt beleive what I was seeing. Surely something was wrong here. Anyway I went to the clinic and they did my HCG levels and sure enough I have a  

AND............... THE CLINIC THINK IT IS TWINS!!! omg! I have to go for a scan in a few weeks. I really am in shock.


x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Fantastic news hun - CONGRATULATIONS!      

Lou
XX


----------



## bluesky510 (Jan 18, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!     

Kitty XX


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Congratulations!!!

Hun xx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Nessi - congratulations! That is fantastic news!

Jules
xxx


----------

